# Pineapple made a shell!



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Since Larry's wheel is so awesome that Pineapple's poop slides right off of it
I decided to put a layer of paper towels under the wheel to catch the poop.
(Pineapple doesn't like climbing over stuff so I had to take out the tray that came with it)
The next morning I woke up and checked to see if the paper towel had done it's job
and it was gone.
I freaked for a second thinking that Pineapple might have eaten it?!!!! and as I lifted her igloo to check on her this is what I found.










She made herself a perfect little shell !! lol I can't imagine how much scuffling it took for her to get it into her igloo and get it perfectly wrapped around her.

I think she got really mad at me for taking it out though.. 
She refused to sleep in her igloo for 3 nights.
She was like, 
"Mommy, you ruined it!! I won't sleep in there until you put it back and make it perfect again!!!"


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

That is just adorable. I never realized how much personality these little guys/gals have until I got my Cyndaquil.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

So cute! I can't use paper towel under the wheel either because my Puff tries to do the same thing. Pineapple is a much better artist though I must say! 

EDIT: I'm glad someone else is finding the poop flies off the wheel too. I keep doing "flour tests" every night cause I swear there's no way my hedgies can be using them when they are staying so clean, but nope they are using them. It's crazy how clean they stay isn't it?!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol That is too cute  It amazes me how they can rearrange so nicely without thumbs lol The other day I woke up and started laughing cause mine moved his igloo and was able to get it overtop of his food bowl. I guess it was too far to walk for snacks lol


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

How cute, what a great story! 

Maybe you could put some pieces of fleece in her igloo for her to burrow in? Ours seem to love those. Fleece has no threads to catch, and you don't need to do anything to the cut edges.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some of them are ingenious at making nests. I have a couple that I can put a folded up receiving blanket inside their igloo and by the next morning they have it all unfolded and conforming to the shape of the igloo. I lift the igloo and the receiving blanket is in a perfect little igloo shape. I think they like the challenge. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

SnufflePuff said:


> So cute! I can't use paper towel under the wheel either because my Puff tries to do the same thing.


All my hogs do the same thing :roll: :lol:


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I give Ender a piece of towel torn in half every night. When we have our bonding time the next day, he gets a new hedgie bag and the stinky towel bits are thrown away. He won't scavenge the bits of fleece/flannel I give him but he'll gather up the towel.

Jodi


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

A couple of days after I'd gotten Winston, I went to check on him in the morning, but he wasn't in his igloo or his pvc tube. I was a little concerned, until I saw the ball of paper towel under his wheel... He'd pushed his litter box away from the wheel, pulled the paper towel out, then proceeded to wrap himself up in a little cocoon under his wheel. Thankfully he's stopped doing that since I put fleece strips in his igloo instead of a blanket. Now he arranges those into a neat little circle around the edges of the igloo, with a hole in the middle where he sleeps.  He's my little goofball.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

When my Teasel (RIP) was young, he had Yesterdays News in his litter box. Teasel had a 2 level cage and all his life had one of the small igloos up on his loft area. T was just a little guy so he fit the little igloo. 

He would take the pieces of YN and line them up end for end all around the inside of his igloo. Sometimes he'ed have 4 rows deep all neatly aligned. He must have spent all night doing it as his litter box was on the bottom level so he would have to bring the YN from the litterbox, up the ramp to his igloo. What an industrious little man he was. 

I spoiled his fun when I started finding the red and blue pieces from the YN in his poop so I quit giving him Yesterdays News. 

After I quit giving him the YN, I gave him paper towel. Well then the little stinker would take the paper towel from his litterbox up to his igloo. Of course he would use it first. :roll: I'd give him extra paper towel thinking he'ed use the clean stuff for his bed but nope, he'ed use both, used first of course. :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Quillamina loves to sleep under her wheel, and sometimes she'll take the little catbed-like bed she has and turn it upside-down, then crawl under it. And little mister brat - er, I mean Loki - enjoys toppling his wheel over his water dish and then sleeping under it. What is it with hedgehogs and wanting to sleep anywhere but where they're supposed to?


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

That's adorable!!!! I love how she tucked herself in like that.


----------

